
Wordpress Plugin to A/B Test Headlines - charlieirish
http://www.bayesianwitch.com/
======
charlieirish
From the GitHub repo which contains the wordpress plugin:

"Bandit Algorithms are the next generation of A/B testing. BayesianWitch is a
cloud service which uses Bandit Algorithms to increase engagement and clicks
on your blog. BayesianWitch is aimed at using Bandit Algorithms to optimize
each of your posts _individually_. Bandit Algorithms are better than A/B
testing for transient content - i.e., a single blog post. The reason is that
A/B tests attempt to determine the one right answer, whereas Bandit Algorithms
simply try to increase the number of clicks. As a result, Bandit Algorithms
can increase your performance with fewer clicks than A/B testing."

[https://github.com/bayesianwitch/BayesianWitch-for-
Wordpress...](https://github.com/bayesianwitch/BayesianWitch-for-
Wordpress/tree/master/BayesianWitch)

------
tzaman
The landing page could be improved, I'm still not sure what it does, even
after reading the whole page, word-by-word. And I am a WordPress owner, so I
could find this useful. Then there is no pricing, just free and call us, so I
don't even know what ballpark I'm in, once I get over the limit (and I do get
over the limit).

So how will you get them to read what I write? By force? By asking nicely? :)

